# Viper spoon for fluke?



## pcrawf (Jan 9, 2007)

has anybody used a viperspoon (by thundermist) for fluke yet? if so what color and size? also how did it perform? if you look it up online it looks great just wondering how it works when your not on camera.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That looks pretty good. I have never used one but I think I'm gonna have to add it to my collection. I like the action all the way around.


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

I use them on Mackeral in Fl. Great lure when worked fast.


----------



## pcrawf (Jan 9, 2007)

Used it yesterday for the first time. I rigged it with a whole squid. very slow drift and no wind. fished just off the shore of asbury park. Not many fluke comming over the side but did get one nice keeper and a small sea bass( along with several dogfish) verdict is still out. I would like to use it when there are more fluke around..


----------

